# The Lord's Day: Strawberry Cake!!!



## Romans922 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am so blessed by my wife, she is in the kitchen now preparing meals for tomorrow and making a special strawberry cake for a special day: The Lord's Day! I love my wife.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 31, 2007)

Would she like to share her Strawberry Cake recipe?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 31, 2007)

But its only Tuesday...no way that cake would make it to Sunday in my house..


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 31, 2007)

I posted this on Saturday.

Recipe is not a recipe. Go get a box of strawberry cake mix, bake it, let it cool completely and put whipped strawberry icing on top....mmmm it is good.

For specifics, you can pm her. She is linked in my signature.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 1, 2007)

Ohh okay... I didn't know if it was box cake or an old family recipe :-D
Thanks for the info!


----------

